

Clearspace – your digital resume  - mikeapp
http://www.clearspace.us/
Introducing clearspace. We&#x27;re moving the resume into the mobile age.
======
PaulHoule
can i import my linkedin profile?

~~~
mikeapp
Hey PaulHoule, no you can't at the moment. Clearspace is a tool for creating
an actual resume and using it to get hired. We see LinkedIn as simply a social
network..

~~~
PaulHoule
My "resume" these days is a PDF of my LinkedIn profile. I hear from recruiters
weekly or so (sometimes with relevant jobs) and I get an almost 100% interview
rate when I send resumes out so this seems to be "good enough".

The trouble for me isn't "producing a resume" it's that I'm picky about the
work I do and I'd like to pre-qualify potential employers such as: won't send
me a soft phone that doesn't work, doesn't use Altassian products (I can't
stand clicking "Submit" on Confluence and waiting 30 seconds), the project
isn't already two years late, etc.

